# We’re participating in the Revolution Health Online Health Fair



## Jeffrey Roberts

We've been invited by Revolution Health to be a partner for its first Online Health Fair. The IBS Self Help & Support Group will have a Health Booth joining select nonprofit health groups online to share information about healthy living, managing health conditions, and getting more from your health resources. Come to the online fair!When: June 18-30, 2007Where: Online. Visit the Health Fair.Stop by and find out about the very latest resources that can help you and your family live healthier, happier lives. You can:
Learn more about health conditions you're interested in.
Take quick online tests to learn about your individual health risks and what you can do to lower them.
Check out the online goodie bag filled with special product discounts.
While at the Online Health Fair be sure to check out the IBS Self Help & Support Group Health Booth where you will find convenient resources and information specifically about the Red Flags which are NOT typical in the Diagnostic Criteria for IBS. At the Online Health Fair you can learn about the essential guide to IBS relief, IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions and learn a little from different nonprofit organizations. Admission to the Health Fair is completely free, so invite your friends and family for informative, convenient, and timely information from the IBS Self Help & Support Group.Revolution Health will make a donation to our organization for each visitor to our online Health Fair booth (up to $10,000), so please come by and show your support.See you at the fair!Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2007/6/prweb534024.htm*RevolutionHealth.com Brings its First Online Health Fair to Consumers Nationwide* _Revolution Health to donate up to $100,000 to participating nonprofit partners._Washington D.C. (PRWEB) June 18, 2007 -- RevolutionHealth.com, a free online health and medical web site that combines expert content and online tools with the power of social networking, today announced its first online health fair to be held on June 18-30, 2007. Revolution Health is partnering with ten national nonprofit organizations that are participating with an online "booth" at the Health Fair, and for every visitor to their booth Revolution Health will make a donation to that partner for a total of up to $10,000.Continuing with its mission to bring the focus of health care back onto consumers, RevolutionHealth.com has assembled experts from these nationally recognized nonprofit organizations to provide engaging information to consumers on specific major illnesses, including the warning signs, prevention information when applicable and steps to take to if one is diagnosed -- all online, for free and without having to leave the comfort of one's home or office. "RevolutionHealth.com's online health fair is part of our broader mission to lead the health care industry in a better direction by ensuring consumers have the best tools and reliable information to live healthier," said Steve Case, Revolution Health chairman and CEO. "While everyone has access to a lot of information, we're providing meaningful, actionable information from the best experts for free."Bringing convenience to the traditional health exposition model, RevolutionHealth.com's online health fair features information you can use from its nationally-known nonprofit partners:1. American Kidney Fund - Diabetes and high blood pressure are the leading causes of kidney disease. Learn the facts about kidney disease, determine your risks and take steps to protect your kidney health. 2. Asthma and Allergy Foundation of America - Learn how the 60 million Americans suffering from asthma and allergies can better manage their disease. 3. Autism Speaks - A new case of autism is diagnosed in America almost every 20 minutes. In fact, more children will be diagnosed with autism this year than with HIV/AIDS, diabetes and cancer combined. Learn the warning signs and what to do if you believe your child might be affected. 4. *IBS Self Help & Support Group* - Learn the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome and join the largest online community for people with IBS. 5. National Alliance on Mental Illness - With mental illness most often striking people in the prime of their lives, learn the warning signs, the treatment options and your state's grade for its mental health care systems. 6. National Family Caregivers Association - Approximately 50 million people provide care for a chronically ill, disabled or aged family member or friend in a given year. NFCA provides useful information and steps to take to empower family caregivers to act on behalf of themselves and their loved ones, and to remove barriers to health and well being. 7. National Foundation for Celiac Awareness - 97 percent of people with celiac disease don't know they have it. Learn the facts about this autoimmune digestive disease, the signs and symptoms, the causes, the risk factors and treatment options if you, a family member or friend have the disease. 8. National Sleep Foundation - At least 40 million Americans suffer from sleep disorders, yet more than 60 percent of adults have never been asked about the quality of their sleep by a physician. Test your "sleep IQ," learn the top 10 steps everyone can take to get a good night's sleep and get the latest sleep news and research. 9. The Society for Women's Health Research - Learn how women can be better advocates for their own health care. Find out about five key health tests for women across the lifespan and access information on conditions that affect women exclusively, differently or more frequently than men. 10. The Wellness Community - Learn vital skills that enable all people affected by cancer to regain control, reduce isolation and restore hope when faced with a cancer diagnosis. Receive free education and support resources, available online and at our local centers nationwide. RevolutionHealth.com is also hosting two booths at the online health fair: Mom's Essential, which provides online tools to expectant parents, and KnowYourRiskTM, which helps people calculate their risk for heart attack, stroke and diabetes, three of the most common diseases. Visit and experience RevolutionHealth.com's Online Health Fair.About Revolution HealthRevolution Health Group LLC was created by AOL Co-Founder Steve Case to create products and services that empower people by putting them at the center of the health system. The cornerstone of the company is RevolutionHealth.com, a free consumer health and medical web site that marries expert content and online tools with the power of social networking. Revolution Health also offers premium services that enable companies to provide health content and customized online tools to their employees, an insurance marketplace, and CarePages, the leading service that enables communication among family and friends when someone is receiving care. For more information go to RevolutionHealth.com.Contact:Brad Burns(202) 292-2410###


----------



## Feisty

Thanks, Jeff. That's a very impressive Health Fair!Everyone......please check it out.......it's worth it.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Thanks Feisty. We are very grateful for Revolution Health including us and for their donation for each visitor to the Health Fair.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

http://blogs.wsj.com/health/2007/06/15/att...ir-in-your-pjs/*Attend a Heath Fair in Your PJs*Posted by Heather Won TesorieroWall Street Journal's blog on health and the business of health. Forget the tables groaning under stacks of health brochures at the company cafeteria, Revolution Health is hosting a virtual health fair, booths and all, online."I used to do a lot of health fairs," says Ginny Grenham, a senior vice president of Revolution Health and former health-care consultant. "I vowed I would never do another one again. But I thought, why not try an online health fair." Grenham says she's hoping the virtual version might reach people without access to the real-life kind or who would find the Internet more convenient. The health-care information Web site was launched by AOL-veteran Steve Case (pictured) in April. You can visit the fair here no matter what you're wearing.







Visitors can click on the booths for information on a variety of conditions, including mental health, autism, asthma, irritable bowel syndrome and celiac disease. Based on traffic, Revolution will donate as much as $10,000 to each organization.Revolution, which partners with some 50 non-profit health groups, went out of its way to give booths to smaller organizations that are less visible than their larger counterparts. "We picked ten partners that may not have as much visibility," Grenham says. "We want to spread the word."Copyright © 2007 Dow Jones & Company, Inc. All Rights Reserved


----------



## Feisty

*I hope everyone has visited the on-line health fair at least once........better yet, everyday! *







Everyone......please help the IBS BB by going to the Health Fair on-line and clicking on the IBS BB booth. The IBS BB will receive a nice donation if there is 10,000 visits registered by June 30th. It only takes a minute to do. It's really a very nice health fair and I'm sure each one of you will benefit and learn something. *The Health Fair runs through June 30th.......so please visit the site. *Thanks!Jeff........do you have any idea how many visitors there has been so far at the IBS booth?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Steve Case, Founder Revolution Health, appeared on CNN with Heidi Collins to talk about the Health Fair.Watch it here: Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Thanks Feisty. We'll be sending out another reminder newsletter to everyone on Monday as the number of visitors from the IBS Group to the Health Fair are not yet in the top 5 organizations who have shown their support. We are very fortunate to have a partner, namely Revolution Health, who is helping us raise the profile for Irritable Bowel Syndrome sufferers.Our CALL TO ACTION needs to involve *EVERY* IBS Group member.Click this link often to show your support now!Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Just a Few More Clicks.... HEREThe Health Fair is spreading across the net:
Times Daily.com Article
EchoDitto Homepage


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

The Revolution Health Fair is in its final week, and the audience keeps building, the blogosphere keeps blogging (here are two from yesterday on Women's Health and the Health Fair), and Steve Case keeps on talking about what we are up to here at RH. Mr. Case is going to be live online at *WashingtonPost.com* today, from 1-2pm; you can check it out here in their Online Chatroom.If you are able to attend the Online Chat, please be certain to mention you are from the *IBS Self Help and Support Group*


----------

